# 19?? Girl's Huffy American Tour resto



## ReVo (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello folks! Just thought I'd take the time to post some pictures of my girlfriend's bike I fixed up for her earlier this year. It was my first full classic bike restoration and I hope it's to everyone's liking.

I apologize for not having any before pictures, but this was meant to be a surprise for her birthday. She has a tendency to snoop and I didn't want to leave a trail for her to find! 

The bike was one that her parents had picked up from an auction when she moved here from California for 5 bucks. Rough and rusty, but not ready to be thrown away.

Everything is original to the bike aside from the tires, hand grips, bell, seat pedals and chain. The racks and fat 26x2.125 whitewalls were added as well to give it that beach cruiser style.

Some of the chrome wasn't salvageable such as the racks and head bearing cups so they were painted white as well as the fender braces which I used stainless steel rivets to reinstall. The rest of the chrome cleaned up very nicely.

The wheels are the original with a Sachs Jet single speed coaster. I changed the color from white with black pinstripes to black with red for a tad more flare. As for the rusty white paint I went with a lighter pink with white accents and silver pinstripes as well as a hello kitty theme (her favorite) and pink chain to boot! To top it all off I had custom vinlyls made and named it the "Pink Tsunami".

I could never figure out the year of the bike but I do know it's a Dayton, Ohio Huffy. If anyone knows Huffys I can give you the vin.

All in all I got this whole bike done in less than two weeks tinkering on it after work and putting in a few weekends. I hope it turned out okay. =) thanks for checking it out!

-Ron-


----------



## ReVo (Sep 1, 2013)

My phone was having trouble uploading so I will try again.




-Ron-


----------



## ReVo (Sep 1, 2013)

-Ron-


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 4, 2013)

What's the serial number? Post all the numbers you find on the BB and head tube please.


----------



## ReVo (Sep 4, 2013)

Okay, I will do that first thing when I get home for lunch. I've just always been curious of the year.

-Ron-


----------



## ReVo (Sep 4, 2013)

Okay, the number on the head  is HC1071006. The number on the rear is C73033 and H641.

-Ron-


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 4, 2013)

Here's how the serial number breaks down.

HC = Huffy Corporation

107 = Nov '67 or '77. It's the month and last digit of the year of manufacturer. You have to determine which year that style is likely from.

1006 = It's the 1006th bike made at that factory that year. I don't know if if was the 1006th out of all the bikes that factory made or if it was the 1006th of that particular frame.

Some people will tell you the C73033 is the number to look at. Supposedly the first digit after the C is the last digit of the year. In your case, the C number and HC number happen to match a '67 or '77 year. I think that's just coincidence. I know of a bike that was ONLY offered in 1973. It had the following numbers....

HC1121827
C73024

The HC number indicated a Nov '72 manufacturer date which would make it the '73 model year. The C number would indicate it was a '67 or '77. It was a unique bike that was ONLY sold in 1973. That indicates the C number is not an accurate way of dating a Huffy.

Here's a link to that bike.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=232743


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 4, 2013)

BTW, nice work on the bike. You're not likely to get a lot of comments in favor of Huffy around here. Huffy was one of the first US bicycle companies to move production to China. Plus, post-60's cruiser's aren't very collectible. What really matters is your girlfriend likes the bike. That is ALL that matters.

If you decide to do another girl's bike, basic girl's bikes from the 50's are cheap and easy to come by.


----------



## ReVo (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you! I wanted to do a good job for her and yes she loved it! Thanks for the insight as well. I think it's cool to know it's an uncommon bike. Even better to know she's ready for another 40 years.

It's a shame that huffys get such a bad rep for folding because they wanted to continue selling quality us built bikes at a cost that anyone could afford. I own one of the last USA huffys. My parents bought it for me brand new. it went through a lot being that I lived on a farm. Mud bogging, jumps, crashes, and I even used it to get cows from the pasture. It was never tuned up and never let me down. My very first bike was a huffy mud puppy, too.  Great bike, same story. 
It just boggles my mind that people overlook the fact that schwinn did the same as huffy, yet still gets recognized. I don't mean to rant, but it's still a good point.

To change the subject it's a funny story that you should put the link to that thread on here. The person who posted that happens to be my best friend and the rear rack for this bike came off that huffy of his. The front one came off a Hercules he has also. I was the one who helped him pull it out of the weeds and notice the strange gear set. Small world! =)
-Ron-


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 5, 2013)

FYI, the Chinese Schwinn's don't get any love around here either.

As far as I know, I'm the only other person here to get one of those Tokheim transmissions. It will likely be used to defile a '66 Schwinn.


----------



## ReVo (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah, that trans sure is odd. We were pulling  old bikes out for parts at his house and I noticed how weird it was. I just wish josh would do something with that bike. It's way to unique to just leave sitting around! 

Sorry about the rant, too. Just grew up with huffy brand bikes.

-Ron-


----------



## ReVo (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah, that trans is pretty neat. Found it by accident. I was helping him pull bikes out for parts and noticed I'd never seen anything like it. I just wish he would do something with the bike. It's too unique to just sit around unrideable.

Sorry bout the rant, too.

-Ron-


----------



## ReVo (Sep 5, 2013)

And sorry for the double post. Stupid phone said it didn't send the first time...

-Ron-


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 5, 2013)

If he's not gonna do anything with it, see if he wants to sell it. It would be great restored. I love those bikes that no one else can say "I've got one like that."


----------



## ReVo (Sep 5, 2013)

I will ask him about it. I'm sure it won't be for much if he does, I've known him pretty well my whole life. He would be happy to see it go to a good home. 7 years ago or so he sold me a 74 Velo-Solex 3600 for cheap and I got it running again. Just sold it to a guy who is going to restore it. Took that money and put it towards my typhoon project. 
You're right too, it wouldn't be all that hard to fix up that huffy...
Now you have me thinking... Gonna need a bigger apartment!

-Ron-


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 6, 2013)

Sounds like we're in the same boat when it comes to space. I live in a zero lot line duplex. I have no car port, no garage, and 17 bicycles.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 13, 2013)

BTW, that Hiawatha your friend has is a good candidate to get the same treatment the Pink Tsunami got.


----------



## ReVo (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah, I have a few parts off that one, here. Was gonna use them somewhere else. Realized I wanted genuine Schwinn parts instead. It would be nice to see all the bikes at his parents house back up and riding, though. There is an old Hercules with a sturmey archer three speed on It and a bunch of other road bikes.

-Ron-


----------

